# How to love yourself?



## Walking (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I've arrived to the conclusion that inorder for any of the various methods of getting out of SA and all the other forms of A to work, I need to love and appreciate myself so there will be a solid foundation for me to work on.

What day to day things can I do that'll help gain that self esteem/worth?

So that I know that I am enough and that there's no one no thing that I have to depend on. That I a beautiful and capable of anything. That no matter what I do or what will happen, it will always be for the better. (that statement may seem farfetched especially when something can occur that may seem negative but I think that something positive can always be taken away from anything) 

All of this in my opinion will help build the confidence since we all don't have any when we experience something for the first time but we can have confidence in our self (not the skill or in what we are doing) that no matter what we do, it'll be for the better and the best that we can do. 


I hope that once this is in place, things like cooking,exercising and just doing basic interests/hobbies that I have instead of avoiding it all will further increase the confidence and help me lie a healthier happier life.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Yep, crucial in your movement towards healing 

Check out my very relevant book review here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ards-social-confidence-230974/#post1060751764


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

newbornmind said:


> Yep, crucial in your movement towards healing
> 
> Check out my very relevant book review here:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ards-social-confidence-230974/#post1060751764


That was really interesting, id love to check that book out, with me though its getting myself to a mental position where i can trust my self to stop resisting things.

For self esteem this is a great read. its basically learning to become some one that you respect. it changed my life so much.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Instead of dissing yourself in your head, compliment yourself. And when you screw up, tell yourself the positive you can get out of it. Tell yourself in the mirror every morning in night that you are beautiful, sweet, and a great person.


----------



## Walking (Feb 27, 2013)

marcv2013 said:


> Instead of dissing yourself in your head, compliment yourself. And when you screw up, tell yourself the positive you can get out of it. Tell yourself in the mirror every morning in night that you are beautiful, sweet, and a great person.


I'll definitely try that marc, 
I'll start tomorrow. 
I appreciate your help!


----------

